# IMPORTANT: Creating Games



## Butterfree

Do not just create a game because you're bored and want to make a thread.

All games should have *entertainment value*. That means that any games where

- the post a poster will make is predetermined before they get there (e.g. a game where the first poster posts the number 1, the next posts the number 2, the next posts the number 3, and so on)
- the post a poster makes does not necessarily have any relation to what was posted before it or at least the person who posted before it *AND* the post that a poster makes does not have direct entertainment value for later posters (e.g. a game where you post your favorite color)
- the post a poster makes contains nothing but a number (e.g. a game where you rate the avatar of a person above you out of ten but do not necessarily include any comments)

is *not allowed*.


----------

